# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Топ-10 мест для быстрого секса

## PatR!oT

Американцами был составлен хит-парад самых популярных мест для быстрого секса — "Quickie". Как они сообщили, по сравнению с предыдущим топ-10 он несколько изменился. Если раньше мужчины и женщины США считали, что лучше всего заниматься быстрым сексом на заднем сиденье автомобиля, то на сегодняшний день первую строчку хит-парада занимает место для настоящих экстрималов. Итак, топ-места для быстрого секса:

• комната его мамы
• автомобиль
• туалет в ресторане
• водный велосипед в море
• под обеденным столом
• парк
• кинотеатр
• «чертово колесо»
• стол шефа в офисе
• подъезд
• лифт
• на крышке рояля


а у вас где это происходило ?????

----------


## Irina

Из перечисленного - нигде

----------

